# Chicken Korma with Coconut yogurt?!!



## mcrx (Dec 20, 2016)

Ooo. Please forgive me if I'm supposed to do something or have a recipe on hand with me before posting. I just wanted to share this idea and see if anybody's still around.

I actually tried this today, I THINK it tastes pretty ok. I've only had a bite and the expert on this dish hasn't yet tried it. but Chicken Korma (I used a Shan White Chicken Korma mix) with a whole chicken. Once I take a photo and learn how to upload and stuff, I will try to post one.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi again  You don't have to post a recipe with each post. It helps to start a discussion if you provide a little more information about the purpose of your post, though. Did you make this at home or have it in a restaurant? Do you want to recreate it or find out what ingredients are in it?

There are lots of people around here  Not everyone eats gluten-free but we have a fair amount of knowledge on many different ways of eating.


----------



## mcrx (Dec 29, 2016)

Oh ok. Thanks GotGarlic!

So, I actually made that. Shan is a brand for spice mixes of South Asian cuisine. (I guess I forgot that this might not be common knowledge. My bad! :P ) 

The key was that I tried cooking with yougurt substitute (the coconut yogurt) and taste was not compromised. (yay!!)  It got devoured before I remembered to take any pictures though.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 30, 2016)

That's why most of the pics I post here are while it's still cooking. 
I have no time nor skill for plating, and when I do try to take a picture of what is served I get "OMG, are you back to taking pictures of food again? What's wrong with you?"

The answer would take too long...


I'll have to look for that mix. I wonder what's in it? I used to be averse to using packaged mixes for things, but I softened my stance after speaking to a Bengali coworker who said even his mom uses mixes because in many dishes from her country, it's just too damn difficult to go out and buy just a tsp of this, and 1/4 tsp of that.

Thanks, mc.


----------



## mcrx (Jan 7, 2017)

Buckytom, 

Sorry, I am only just now seeing this!
Ah yeah, haha I'm such a "perfectionist" sometimes. Well, I figured my first pic on this site should be attempted to look nice. haha But I totally do that too-snap while it's still cooking. The problem is the steam makes it hard to see clearly.

haha "what's wrong with you?"?!! this made me laugh! thanks! 


And Yes, yes, many use mixes for that reason, but sometimes I like to try and do recipes from scratch to enhance more of some flavors/less of others. Plus, with many folks having food intolerances these days (myself included) it's nice to know the basics in a pinch or for a clean version.


----------



## di reston (Jan 7, 2017)

It's highly probable that it's an Asian dish. Pakistani, Indian, Indonesian, somewhere like that. Much beloved in British cuisine. Very often, in the UK, after the pubs have closed, people head for the Indian restaurant, or the Indian take-away. Chicken Korma is one of the blandest, while Chicken Tikka Masala is spicier and hotter. Huge faves in the UK.

If you want more info, look up Anjun Anand, Madhur Jaffrey - there are many others, it's such a culture in the UK. The type of rice used is usually basmati.


----------

